# Swagger Feature 2.1



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

So maybe I missed this in the thread on tweaked 2.1, but what feature is enabled? I also seem to notice that I constantly get network errors when on 4G, but other than that no huge issues. I live in 3G but work in the city so not too important just curious. Love the ROM though dwitherell.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

djphrost said:


> So maybe I missed this in the thread on tweaked 2.1, but what feature is enabled? I also seem to notice that I constantly get network errors when on 4G, but other than that no huge issues. I live in 3G but work in the city so not too important just curious. Love the ROM though dwitherell.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


Lol yeah the swagger thing is just me being silly - it does nothing. As far as network errors are concerned - word is verizon is busy adding/tweaking their networks as of late so hopefully those sorts of issues will calm once they somewhat wrap things up with the current endeavor.


----------



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

dwitherell said:


> Lol yeah the swagger thing is just me being silly - it does nothing. As far as network errors are concerned - word is verizon is busy adding/tweaking their networks as of late so hopefully those sorts of issues will calm once they somewhat wrap things up with the current endeavor.


you're the man  great thanks my friend


----------



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

As far as those network failure messages go, they seem to happen when exiting apps or enabling/disabling wifi. The funny part is that I haven't reality noticed any issues with anything before those messages, however 3g/4g is then disabled briefly then restores to the status bar. Not a big deal yet just curious is all. Thanks for the heads up though, I'm still kind bummed about the unlimited plan eventually going away lol.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lecapitan (Jun 28, 2012)

djphrost said:


> As far as those network failure messages go, they seem to happen when exiting apps or enabling/disabling wifi. The funny part is that I haven't reality noticed any issues with anything before those messages, however 3g/4g is then disabled briefly then restores to the status bar. Not a big deal yet just curious is all. Thanks for the heads up though, I'm still kind bummed about the unlimited plan eventually going away lol.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


I flashed Tweaked v2.1 yesterday and I've been having network fluctuations since then as well. I hope it is just Verizon because I like this rom better than Ti-X


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

This sort of thing is being reported by Charge users as well (and not necessarily users of the Charge variant of Tweaked). It feels like a network thing really, and as I've always said - I don't mess with anything involving data connectivity, so issues experienced (if not network related) may in fact stem from issues with the underlying stock rom used as a base for Tweaked. Here's hoping it's just network stuff I suppose


----------



## lecapitan (Jun 28, 2012)

I guess we can't rule out the kernel either (not completely sure if that would have any influence) but I'm pretty sure I had a different kernel as well before flashing Tweaked.

That being said, better off waiting a week or so to see if this sorts itself out.


----------



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

lecapitan said:


> I guess we can't rule out the kernel either (not completely sure if that would have any influence) but I'm pretty sure I had a different kernel as well before flashing Tweaked.
> 
> That being said, better off waiting a week or so to see if this sorts itself out.


Well do you think that a downgrade to tweaked 2.0 would work? I have had major issues with my GPS too. Its like its off over to the right of streets and highways. I believe I am using rhcp kernel but not sure, haven't needed to change things on a bit. How can I verify my kernel i'm currently ruining? Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

djphrost said:


> Well do you think that a downgrade to tweaked 2.0 would work? I have had major issues with my GPS too. Its like its off over to the right of streets and highways. I believe I am using rhcp kernel but not sure, haven't needed to change things on a bit. How can I verify my kernel i'm currently ruining? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


You could always try but from my end there were no changes done to anything GPS-related between tweaked 2.0-2.1.


----------



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

dwitherell said:


> You could always try but from my end there were no changes done to anything GPS-related between tweaked 2.0-2.1.


Oh, I know that lol. I know that if there was anything modified there, it would be in a change log. The room is fine it sends to have been the kernel. I just flashed KC's kernel and after reboot, tested. Seems to be fine fire now. I really appreciate the work with this ROM, love features. 

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lecapitan (Jun 28, 2012)

djphrost said:


> Oh, I know that lol. I know that if there was anything modified there, it would be in a change log. The room is fine it sends to have been the kernel. I just flashed KC's kernel and after reboot, tested. Seems to be fine fire now. I really appreciate the work with this ROM, love features.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


I've been having issues with the GPS too (same as you, it thinks I'm always 500ft off from where I actually am). I was just going to start a topic about it actually. Did the kernel change fix your GPS? I am testing this fix for right now: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1447599 , but if the kernel change fixes it I might do that instead.

BTW my network fluctuations seem to be relaxing a bit. I get 4G here at work now and all last week it hardly ever got 4G.


----------



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

lecapitan said:


> I've been having issues with the GPS too (same as you, it thinks I'm always 500ft off from where I actually am). I was just going to start a topic about it actually. Did the kernel change fix your GPS? I am testing this fix for right now: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1447599 , but if the kernel change fixes it I might do that instead.
> 
> BTW my network fluctuations seem to be relaxing a bit. I get 4G here at work now and all last week it hardly ever got 4G.


didn't catch the reply until after i responded to your thread.  thanks for the heads up at least, and yes it seems stable here thus far... we shall see


----------

